# "envoyé" par gmail



## claudde (8 Octobre 2010)

bonjour
quand je reçois un mail vers une adresse orange.fr ou autre, elle est redirigée vers gmail (normal : redirection vers gmail), mais si je veux répondre, je préfères le faire à partir de l'adresse "orange.fr" (ou "autre"), même si c'est de gmail.
mais maintenant gmail indique "envoyé" par gmail dans l'entête. 
comme supprimer cela?
merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2010)

Salut,

Perso, j'ai une adresse Orange et une adresse Gmail et en envoi je ne me sers que de mon adresse Gmail.

Quant à la réception des mails Orange, ils se font directement dans Mail, sans redirection vers le compte Gmail.

Et je me demande à quoi ça sert d'avoir un compte Gmail si c'est pour envoyer par Orange. C'est bien se compliquer la vie pour pas grand chose.


----------



## jeanlo123 (9 Octobre 2010)

Iduck, je ne vois pas en quoi ton jugement de valeur va aider claudde.
J'ai le même problème. 
Avant d'acheter mon mac, je n'utilisais que gmail. Dans gmail, je peux choisir d'envoyer un message, avec mon adresse, perso, professionnelle, ou associatives.
Comme faire dans mail pour envoyer un message avec des adresses d'expéditeurs différentes? 
Je précise que toute mes adresses mails sont redirigées dans gmail qui est mon adresse perso.
Actuellement, chaque fois que je veux envoyer un mail d'un autre adresse, je suis obligé de quitter mail.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2010)

Ce n'est pas un jugement de valeur : c'est une opinion exprimée d'un point de vue purement pratique. Après chacun fait comme il veut.

Quant à changer l'adresse mail d'envoi, c'est simple : il suffit d'en choisir une autre dans le menu déroulant de la fenêtre de rédaction du message. Mais pour ça il faut que le compte auquel elle se rattache soit enregistré dans Mail.

Et pour les adresses multiples avec un même fournisseur, je ne sais pas comment ça marche.


----------



## claudde (11 Octobre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Et je me demande à quoi ça sert d'avoir un compte Gmail si c'est pour envoyer par Orange. C'est bien se compliquer la vie pour pas grand chose.



disons que c'est de l'archivage en ligne.

mais effectivement. je me demande si je ne vais pas supprimer gmail.
après tout, orange offre aujourd'hui une capacité de 2go de stockage mail.
memory-life permet de stocker en ligne des photos comme picasa ou flickr, 

tu as une idée "sage" certainement !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Octobre 2010)

claudde a dit:


> disons que c'est de l'archivage en ligne.
> 
> mais effectivement. je me demande si je ne vais pas supprimer gmail.
> après tout, orange offre aujourd'hui une capacité de 2go de stockage mail.
> ...



Mon idée "sage" est de garder Gmail et de se passer d'Orange. Gmail marche beaucoup mieux qu'Orange.


----------



## claudde (12 Octobre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Mon idée "sage" est de garder Gmail et de se passer d'Orange. Gmail marche beaucoup mieux qu'Orange.



ouais, he bien en attendant, personne n'est plus apte que moi non plus à supprimer ce "envoyé par gmail".


----------



## Kiiv (21 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

je me permet de rentrer dans la conversation parce que le sujet mintéresse également.
Je pense que tous les intervenants n'ont pas forcément compris la demande initiale.

Lintérêt est d'avoir un unique compte gmail sur lequel arrive les messages de différentes boites mail (orange, boulot ou autre). L'objectif est de pouvoir répondre à ces mails avec l'adresse email qui a été utilisée par l'expéditeur d'origine.

C'est tout à fait faisable avec Gmail, on est d'accord, mais ce dernier ajoute automatiquement dans l'entête "envoyé par : gmail.com".
Et c'est cette mention que nous voudrions faire disparaître. Pourquoi? Simplement parce qu'on a pas forcément envie que la personne en face sache que l'on est passé par gmail pour envoyé le message alors qu'il l'avait expédié vers une adresse non gmail.

Donc la question reste entière ^^
Si quelqu'un a la solution...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2010)

La solution, elle est simple : gérer les autres comptes mail directement dans votre logiciel de mail. Et vous pourrez répondre en utilisant au choix une des adresses mail.

Maintenant, si vous êtes masos avez envie de continuer à vous torturer les méninges pendant des heures pour savoir comment faire en passant par Gmail et sans la mention "envoyé par Gmail", vous êtes libres.


----------



## pimousse42 (22 Octobre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> La solution, elle est simple : gérer les autres comptes mail directement dans votre logiciel de mail. Et vous pourrez répondre en utilisant au choix une des adresses mail.
> 
> Maintenant, si vous êtes masos avez envie de continuer à vous torturer les méninges pendant des heures pour savoir comment faire en passant par Gmail et sans la mention "envoyé par Gmail", vous êtes libres.



Je viens apporter une précision.
Quand on est chez orange avec logiciel mail, si on se trouve dans un lieu qui n'est pas connecté via  adsl orange, souvent le smtp de orange ne marche pas.

Il y a une solution pour que tout ce qui part via le serveur de gmail ai l'intitulé de orange.fr
Allez sur le site de gmail.
Paramètre ->Comptes et importation :
Envoyer des e-mails en tant que :

Il y a un assistant qui va vous demander de mettre l'adresse a que vous voulez qui apparaisse.
Gmail envoie un mail sur la boite (ici orange) pour vérifié.
Une fois cela fait. Chaque fois que l'on utilise la boite gmail pour envoyer un mail, la personne reçoit le mail comme si c'était la boite orange qui l'avait envoyé.

Je l'utilise très souvent quand il y a des problème d'envoie via orange.


----------



## Kiiv (22 Octobre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> La solution, elle est simple : gérer les autres comptes mail directement dans votre logiciel de mail. Et vous pourrez répondre en utilisant au choix une des adresses mail.
> 
> Maintenant, si vous êtes masos avez envie de continuer à vous torturer les méninges pendant des heures pour savoir comment faire en passant par Gmail et sans la mention "envoyé par Gmail", vous êtes libres.



Je vois pas en quoi poser une question sur un forum serait se torturer les méninges pendant des heures Oo

Et personnellement, oui ca me gave de devoir me connecter à chacun de mes comptes de messagerie afin de pouvoir répondre aux messages que je reçois en un seul et même endroit. 
Sans compter que c'est totalement inadapté si l'on souhaite conserver l'historique des conversation...

Donc non, ce n'est pas une solution qui répond à la problématique...

Mais merci quand même.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Octobre 2010)

pimousse42 a dit:


> Je viens apporter une précision.
> Quand on est chez orange avec logiciel mail, si on se trouve dans un lieu qui n'est pas connecté via  adsl orange, souvent le smtp de orange ne marche pas.
> 
> Il y a une solution pour que tout ce qui part via le serveur de gmail ai l'intitulé de orange.fr
> ...



C'est simple : laisse tomber Orange et crée-toi à la place plusieurs adresses Gmail si c'est vraiment nécessaire (avec un même compte il est possible d'avoir plusieurs adresses).

Et si ça n'est pas nécessaire, tu n'utilises que ton adresse Gmail en expédition.




Kiiv a dit:


> Je vois pas en quoi poser une question sur un forum serait se torturer les méninges pendant des heures Oo
> 
> Et personnellement, oui ca me gave de devoir me connecter à chacun de mes comptes de messagerie afin de pouvoir répondre aux messages que je reçois en un seul et même endroit.
> Sans compter que c'est totalement inadapté si l'on souhaite conserver l'historique des conversation...
> ...



Primo, ce n'est pas de poser la question sur un forum qui est se torturer les méninges mais de chercher un truc pendant des heures carrées alors qu'il y a une autre solution qui permet de régler le problème fissa.

Deuxio, si tu as configuré tes différents comptes mail dans Mail ou autre, tu n'as pas besoin de te connecter à ces comptes puisque la connexion est déjà établie. Donc aucun risque que ça te gave.

Perso, dans Mail, j'ai mon compte Gmail et mon compte Orange et quand je lance Mail il se connecte sans problème aux 2, relève les messages des 2 et je peux envoyer un message avec l'un ou l'autre compte (et tout ça sans me faire ch**).

Quoiqu'il en soit, si une solution existe pour faire disparaître "envoyé par Gmail", c'est dans les paramètres du webmail de Gmail qu'elle se niche.

Si là il n'y a rien, vous devez faire avec ou gérer en direct vos comptes de FAI, sans passer par Gmail.


----------



## claudde (25 Octobre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> La solution, elle est simple : gérer les autres comptes mail directement dans votre logiciel de mail. Et vous pourrez répondre en utilisant au choix une des adresses mail.
> 
> Maintenant, si vous êtes masos avez envie de continuer à vous torturer les méninges pendant des heures pour savoir comment faire en passant par Gmail et sans la mention "envoyé par Gmail", vous êtes libres.



je vois que la notion de sagesse appliquée à certains membres, laisse de + en + à désirer.

j'utilise la même solution. une bal orange et une bal gmail dans mail.
mais au lieu de tout rapatrier dans mail, je préfères ne recevoir que les messages important, bref je trie. et n'utilises mail que pour la réception de messages importants. 
(chacun sa croix). 

et donc. un message important arrives? hop, mail, et réponse de mail. mais si je suis à tombouctou (assez souvent d'ailleurs), je n'ai pas mon macbook. mais un PC, je n'ai donc pas mail, donc je vais sur gmail, et voilà PAF, "envoyé par gmail". mais je ne veux pas que les gens savent que c'est envoyé par gmail. Capito?
merci, 
(on peut fermer la discussion sans problème)


----------



## Invité (25 Octobre 2010)

Il suffit d'envoyer les messages avec un autre smtp, non ?



> *Si vous choisissez d'envoyer vos e-mails par l'intermédiaire des serveurs SMTP d'un autre domaine :* Entrez le serveur SMTP (par exemple, smtp.domaine.fr), votre nom d'utilisateur sur ce domaine et le mot de passe qui vous permet d'accéder à ce compte. Vous devrez peut-être aussi modifier le port ou le paramètre SSL (si cette information vous manque, contactez votre FAI).
> Cliquez sur *Ajouter un compte >>.*
> Ouvrez votre autre compte, puis cliquez sur le lien figurant dans le message Gmail envoyé ou saisissez le code de confirmation dans la section Comptes des paramètres Gmail.​



source, l'aide de gmail


----------



## claudde (25 Octobre 2010)

effectivement, tout y est indiqué.
merci!!!!


----------



## Invité (25 Octobre 2010)

de rien cher homonyme !


----------



## claudde (25 Octobre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> de rien cher homonyme !



homonyme? ah. bon! enchanté!


----------



## maousse (26 Octobre 2010)

pour ajouter une précision à cette thématique. (l'ajout d'un header d'expéditeur lors d'une substitution d'adresse email sur gmail)

ce nouveau header existe pour une raison valable lorsqu'on utilise gmail avec une adresse appartenant à un autre domaine: passer à travers les filtres anti-spams des destinataires. C'est juste pour que l'enregistrement spf soit d'aplomb, et éviter de se retrouver avec un drapeau spam à côté de son message lorsqu'il est reçu à l'autre bout du fil.


----------



## Kiiv (28 Octobre 2010)

Effectivement, j'avais aussi repéré la solution de configurer un autre smtp, mais en loccurrence, c'est pour les mails du boulot et il n'y a pas de smtp dispo :/
Donc pour moi ca ne règle pas le problème malheureusement.

Merci maousse pour la raison de l'ajout de cette mention dans les en-tête


----------

